# Senate Confirms Sonia Sotomayor for Supreme Court



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Senate Confirms Sonia Sotomayor for Supreme Court*

Washington Post - Paul Kane, Amy Goldstein - ‎1 hour ago‎
Sen. Al Franken announces the nomination of Sonia Sotomayor to be associate justice of the Supreme Court of the United States. Sotomayor won confirmation Thursday afternoon on a 68 to 31 vote.

Video: Senate Confirms Sotomayor for Supreme Court The Associated Press

Senator Franken, at Center Stage, Presides Over Sotomayor Vote FOXNews

$hit


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

:flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff::flipoff:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Watch out ****** ! Finally a "wise latina woman" will be ruling on immigration issues.

Better get one before they sell out.

http://www.speedread.org/images/******.jpg


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

At least we had 31 Senators that voted no. That was a lot more than I thought would have the cojones to give her the thumbs down.

No Democrats voted no, and the Reubulicans that voted yes, well, no surprises there; two were from Maine.


> *Senate roll vote on Sotomayor confirmation *
> 
> By The Associated Press
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> At least we had 31 Senators that voted no. That was a lot more than I thought would have the cojones to give her the thumbs down.
> 
> No Democrats voted no, and the Reubulicans that voted yes, well, no surprises there; two were from Maine.


Snowe and Collins are here to stay... Best to get used to them.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

F'ing Judd Gregg.
This is his last term, he has nothing to lose or gain. Why would he vote that way. What a god damn worm.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Regardless of ideology, it's a shame she got there based on bloodlines and genitalia and not true merit.


----------

